# can BOSE be given 2 weeks before kidding?



## Vickir73 (May 7, 2012)

my vet had to order the BOSE and I just got the call; however, it will be next week before I can pick it up.  My first doe is due to drop 6/4.  Is this too close to the birth date? or can I still give it to her?  and then 30 days after the kid is born correct?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 7, 2012)

You can still give it to her. I give BoSe shots to the kids the day after the kids are born, even with giving mom a shot 4-6 weeks prior.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 8, 2012)

yes, it will still be beneficial 2 weeks before kidding. I have left it go and not used it, and then had the first couple goats have weak legged kids, and realizing my error went ahead and gave it to the remainder of the goats that had not yet kidded. I felt it helped in just a few days to improve the remainder of the kids.


----------



## Vickir73 (May 9, 2012)

thank you


----------

